# 756 or 806



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to add a tractor and I've seen couple reasonably priced 756 and 806's. It would be used for a little bit of everything, even a little tillage. Part of me wants to splurge and get a 4240 deere. Even in Minnesota, AC is nice to have - especially with little ones riding along and me developing pretty bad allergies.

Anyway - who out there has something good or bad to say between these two tractors.

There is a nice 686 available too, but that was the most expensive of the bunch.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't say anything bad about them but there are some stark differences.

An 06 is the predecessor to a 56 series, parts availability (reman, salvage, or after market) will be easier for the 56. The 06 however has a nostalgia factor as it is considered sought after by collectors, even I want one.

You didn't say what the power plant options are but motors are completely different. The 756 is smaller than the 806 by a wide margin. For the sake of both being diesel, a 756 is a D310 5.1 and 806 is a D361 5.9. A stock 806 puts out more power. If they are gassers, I know zilch about them.

Neighbor has both along with several 56s and they are good tractors. The transmission is pretty much the same. Just like anything of the vintage it's buyer's discretion. I wouldn't hesitate buying them for myself. Especially a 56, many guys say this series was the best ever.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Either one is good. Both are “antiques “ now and sought after by collectors. Diesel only, stay away from gassers. Don’t worry about parts, plenty of salvage and reman available for both. A lot of parts interchange between models or series. I have a 806 diesel with a 856 engine it. A pto assembly from a 706 will fit in a 1586.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, both are diesels. I've heard the 806 is a work horse so I was leaning towards that if I do some tillage, but I also have plenty of neighbors with big tractors for tillage.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

For what a decent 756 or 806 would cost you for just a little more you could get a 886,986 or deere 4040. Never been to Minnesota but here its hot and its tough to pull a full day on an open cab tractor. But i guess it would be deadly in the winter on an open cab tractor there.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Same transmixers? t/a or no or deletes? 56 hydro? Looking for same range around here; transmixer and diesel are my sticking points over models or a few hp difference.

706/806/656/756/986...whatever comes down the pike with diesel and a good range of speeds/gears


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

don't the 06 series have glow plugs? Not that glow plugs are much of a problem but it can be annoying to sit and hold them for 30 secs before it starts. I'd go for the 56 series as it shouldn't have them.

Dad had an 856 that was his workhorse for many years. It was turned up and he pulled the snot outta that thing. It was plain wore out when he got rid of it but it still ran, didn't use much oil, and the motor had never been touched. No idea how many hours were on it as the hour meter didn't work but it must've had a pile of hours on it.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've got a 756 gas and like it, but it needs an engine overhaul - not for the local mechanic. These are getting to be 50+ tractors, so condition vs model is more important. German diesel in 756 I believe is an expensive repair (fuel injector pump I think parts are hard to get), I believe the engine on the 806 is dry sleeve and precise press fit.

If I were you, unless the tractor is field ready, move to the 66 or 86 series as their engines have wet sleeves and lower cost rebuilds.

A Deere 4240 would be a sweet tractor.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I would love a 766. Hard to find around here.

There is a big price jump from an 806/756 to an 886 - usually close to 6K.

If I was going 886 route, i'd seriously consider making the jump to a 4040 or 4240


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I’m with leeave96, condition is most important factor when dealing with similar models. Assuming they’re similarly equipped of course.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Jump over on red power magazine. They can tell you everything you need to know. There are some extremely helpful folks on that forum (like here!!). They helped us restore an old 966 several years ago,


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

there are 2 986's for sale here locally one open one cab both over 10K look to be in good shape


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I always wanted to buy a 986 just to keep hooked up to a shredder. When i was looking at some, also 1086s i happened to test drive a 5088 and those were pretty nice then ended up with a magnum... Funny how it progresses with me. And a few post back on this topic i said for a little more you could get a 986 LOL.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

StxPecans said:


> I always wanted to buy a 986 just to keep hooked up to a shredder. When i was looking at some, also 1086s i happened to test drive a 5088 and those were pretty nice then ended up with a magnum... Funny how it progresses with me. And a few post back on this topic i said for a little more you could get a 986 LOL.


I agree, skip the 86 series and go to the 88 series or the magnum. Shift better, nicer cab.

Smaller 88 series still has the same or similar transmission and shifting as the 86 series.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There is not a great deal of difference between an 806 and a 756. Different engine and a different range/reverse shifter layout mainly. The 806 engine is famous for its durability, as is its shifter infamous for being awkward. The 656-86 have a completely different transmission, and while they are fine for most things and simpler to shift I have come to really dislike the big jump in ratio between 4th and 5th gears. The 706 on up have more and evenly spaced gear ratios.


----------



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

Go with the 806d. I have the one my grandfather bought new and what a great tractor it has been.

This tractor was the work horse for many years . It came fully loaded with weights and 18-4-38 tires.


----------

